

Ask YC: Python Desktop Frameworks - dedalus

I need to write a desktop application in python that would take a tcpdump on the users' desktop and HTTP POST the dump to a server. Has anyone used Dabo before?  Any other suggestion for Desktop Client Frameworks in Python?
======
dazzawazza
I've used wxPython for a very large game editor. It is (or at least was a few
years ago) the most complete desktop API for python. It's very easy to use and
the examples make it easy to knock together a prototype VERY quickly that can
be extended to a full application.

There are some issues on the OSX port though which tends to lag behind the
Linux/Windows version on bug fixes (not by design but due to having fewer
developers devoted to OSX).

------
yan
You can use urllib with pylibpcap.

<http://docs.python.org/lib/module-urllib.html>

<http://pylibpcap.sourceforge.net/>

------
enlightenMe
I've found wxPython pretty straight forward - I understand Dabo is based on
wxPython but haven't used it myself. I suspect it will be even more straight
forward?

------
jimbokun
On the Mac, you can use pyobjc to write Cocoa apps. Included with Leopard.

[http://www.friday.com/bbum/2007/10/27/pyobjc-20-pyobjc-in-
le...](http://www.friday.com/bbum/2007/10/27/pyobjc-20-pyobjc-in-leopard/)

------
utnick
sounds like ur app would be better on the commandline

but wxpython seems to be the most popular

